
Top 10 Javascripts for Image Manipulation - maurycy
http://www.blogohblog.com/top-10-javascripts-for-image-manipulation/
======
shimon
Nifty! These scripts work by going through the document's img elements, and
turning any that are flagged with certain CSS classes into canvas elements.
The image is then loaded into the canvas and manipulated with the proper
effects using javascript on the canvas object.

Good for hackers who want nice visual effects but hate Flash. Unfortunately,
not free (commercial use restricted).

~~~
downer
DUDE TEH INTARWEB JAVA SCRIPTS WERE PUT THARE BY BILL GATES FOR FREE JUST TAKE
EM

